# yayayaya !!!!!!! look at this



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

look at this enormous fiddler crab that i bought at the local walmart...it is like 3-4 inches from end to end and the claw is huge check out the pics








[/url][/IMG]










[/url][/IMG]


and this is the one that i had before i bought that big one








[/url][/IMG]

tell me what you think


----------



## kris_leonardi (Jun 28, 2009)

beautiful crab!


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

jrodriguez said:


> tell me what you think


Steriods...have him tested. *r2

That's a pretty big boy!


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice crab, especially from a Wal-mart!

FIDDLERS ARE AMAZINGLY COOL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## armedbiggiet (Jun 9, 2009)

they eat fish so keep an eye on them!


----------



## AmyLynn (Aug 22, 2009)

Love him! So sad I cannot seem to keep crabs in my tank. *frown


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Cool! 
I had a fiddler crab tank once... it was great. 
It had a dry area and the crabs would fling each other into the glass with their claws sometimes when they would fight. You would just hear bang every now and then. They would warm themselves up under an incandescent lamp I had over the dry area and get energized and wave their claws around at each other and stand off. 
The ones I had I caught from the wild, there's millions of them in the mangrove tidal zones, really easy to find and catch, they are everywhere if you go to the right place to catch them.


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

Me no likey crabs, but that one is impressive...

Give him dry land, he'll like it and eventually need it


----------

